# Ship aground in Fiji



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

_From the Fiji Times

INSURERS of the Kadavu Holdings island trader Bulou ni Ceva returned last night from inspecting the ship aground off Rotuma.

Kadavu company manager Ratu Sela Nanovo said representatives of Aon Risk, the insurance broker, and Dominion Insurance were expected to meet with Kadavu Holdings today to discuss options.

The province needs to determine whether to salvage the vessel.

Ratu Sela said he would tell the media of developments after the meeting.

The ship ran aground near Lopta Village, in Oinafa.

The Rotuman community has called for the prompt salvage of the vessel because it could prove hazardous to the island's pristine marine environment.

Rotuma council chairman Tarterani Rigamoto said the council had raised its concerns with the relevant authorities.

He said the concerns were taken up with the marine and environment departments, which had advised the council to wait for the findings of a team that went to Rotuma last week to assess the extent of damage._

Rushie


----------

